# ••• SportsNet Fantasy Hockey •••



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

The regular season starts soon, so go sign up at SportsNet (you can use last years log-in, they retained that info). Or create a new account... it's free, and easy.

*The ehMac group pool is now active, so join up! ...
Name: ehMac
Password: jockstrap*

Just go to the Group Membership page, choose *"ehMac"* in the *"select a group"* section, and enter the password.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, where is the ehMacLand group?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, where is the ehMacLand group?


We can join it after the Mayor sets it up. But it's important to get registered and make your picks, and then when the ehMac pool gets set up, we can all simply join it.

The season starts next week, so it's just a heads up to get registered with SportsNet, and to get your first week picks in. I'll start harassing the Mayor soon, just like I did last year. I'm sure he considers me a pest when hockey season starts.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

merci


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

made my picks and ready for another season...

cheers
ants


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

*Just a few more days*

I've got my picks in as well. The countdown is beginning for the start of the season... 

Where is everyone else??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Where is the ehMacLand league? No password.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Where is the ehMacLand league? No password.


Dr G., I'll start harassing EhMax to set it up, and if he's too busy I'll just do it myself on, say, Tuesday night.

I realize that anyone can set up an ehMac group pool anytime, but I like to be respectful and ask the mayor, since it is his brand name that's being bandied about.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good idea, gw.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

gwillikers said:


> Dr G., I'll start harassing EhMax to set it up, and if he's too busy I'll just do it myself on, say, Tuesday night.
> 
> I realize that anyone can set up an ehMac group pool anytime, but I like to be respectful and ask the mayor, since it is his brand name that's being bandied about.


Hey gwillikers.... Could you please take the puck and skate with this one? Please setup an official ehMac.ca hockey pool.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Hey gwillikers.... Could you please take the puck and skate with this one? Please setup an official ehMac.ca hockey pool.


_I fell twice, the first time I lost my balance, and the 2nd time I stepped on the puck and wiped out... but I got it done..._  

*The ehMac group pool is now active, so join up! ...
Name: ehMac
Password: jockstrap*

Just go to the Group Membership page, choose *"ehMac"* in the *"select a group"* section, and enter the password.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks, gw. Got my son involved again as well. He is rage_lakers as he was last year.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

back as rightcoastants but where is everyone else?


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

*I'm in!*

I just signed up. Thanks gw

There's only 5 of us right now.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Check this out. :yikes:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ah, the sound of a million panic buttons being pushed.
The Canucks lost there season opener.

_click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click ..._

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, a neighbor of mine is already counting the days until the Leafs are eliminated from the playoffs. I told him they only have two losses so far and that he should have faith in his team. We shall see. Rangers this year ........... I hope. If not, any Canadian team would please me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Once again, my son (aka rage_lakers) is ahead of me. He is picking up where he left off last season. Sadly, I am finding I am not as focused on this pool and can't spend the time that I did the first time we did this sort of undertaking. Such is Life.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Here we are in week two and I now regret not picking Gerber...

Not sure if you've noticed but with the exception of two or three contestants, everyone picked Mike Comrie this week. In fact, many (like myself) selected the big Sens line. 

Coincidence?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Islanders play four games and Comrie is hot. Of course, my son (rage_lakers) is starting to pull away from me, just as he did last year.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

very hot....but he got no points today.

almost picked Nashville's Erat/Legwand. Also a hot team playing 4 games this week.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Their goalie, Mason, may be a good selection.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

living on the edge! I'm hoping he's got a shutout coming....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I'm hoping he's got a shutout coming...." We shall see, Ants. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It feels strange not to be able to choose Teamu Selanne, and/or Scott Niedermayer this year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ottawa wins .............. but without Gerber in goal.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

....and Mason got pulled for letting in 4 goals


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Flyers 8, Canucks 2

People here in BC are getting tennis elbow from hitting the panic button so much! :yikes:

Maybe this humiliation will actually spark some effort from the team. It'll be a long season otherwise. Only a few players came to play last night. Pitiful.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, my NY Rangers did not do any better in a 2-1 loss to the Islanders. Where is all the scoring punch that they said would be there this year???


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr G, I just watched the Rangers lose to Atlanta. They're having a bad week, and I'll bet most of us have Lundqvist as our goalie this week. (he didn't even play tonight though)

So, I think it's time to send a Doxie cheerleading squad down the coast for their next home game. Desperate times need doxie measures.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The way the Rangers played, the doxies should be their starting two lines. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Told my son I would be ahead of him comes New Year's Eve. Looks like I might lose that bet.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Wow, what a nail biter that was... but Canada beats Sweden in overtime.

*Canada wins gold in the 2008 IIHF World Junior Hockey Championship!!* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> Wow, what a nail biter that was... but Canada beats Sweden in overtime.
> 
> *Canada wins gold in the 2008 IIHF World Junior Hockey Championship!!* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Very Sweet. I didn't think they would pull it off after how they played in the third. Way to go Boys!!!

I'm surprised there isn't a thread about this.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I lost to my son, rage_lakers in the first half, I am losing to him in the second half, and I am way behind him in the overall. Things do not look good for the doctor.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Kids these days!

I know how you feel, I took Lundqvist this week. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, so did I ............ and Huet got a shutout last night. I bet him that I would beat him in the first half, or that you would. I lost the first and it was a tie on the second bet. Then, I bet that I would beat him in the second half, and in the overall, or that you would. As I fall further and further behind the two of you, I am counting on you to help me recoup some of my money.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I think your son deserves to take over first for a while. Perhaps it'll have to wait for the playoffs when we can all start from scratch and challenge each other again. To me, the playoff part of the pool is the most fun.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, don't give in yet. I am burdened by work and due dates, so I don't have time to spend on this pool. I have already picked my team for next week so I don't have to worry about it at the last minute. My son is entering mid terms, so he too will not have time to spend on the selections. So, hang in there and do ehMacLand proud as the only two time winner of this pool. Paix, mon ami. Bon chance.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay, I'll do my best, and I'll try to not make any more dumb goalie choices.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Merci, mon ami. I am losing money big time in this pool. Rightcoasters is going to catch me once I really get into grading mode I predict. We shall see. Bon chance.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I can't catch you if we keep picking the same players. I am picking atypical players this week, so either I shall get closer to you, or fall behind rightcoasters. In all honesty, I don't see myself catching either of you or my son. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

The new player values are making it much more difficult. I'm taking some risks as well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, at least I won some money on the Super Bowl. My son wanted to see Green Bay beat New England, not the Giants.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr G., the pool has become a joke for me. It's as if my player choices take Valium before the game, and none of them do anything, let alone score. If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all.
I definitely won't be buying lottery tickets anytime soon.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I know how you feel. However, I don't have the time to put into the pool. I have already selected my players for next week. My son wants to finish in the top 100 and I want to finish in the top 1000. I guess I shall finish 3rd or 4th this year. Such is Life. This is costing me big time. Don't buy lottery tickets and don't bet against your son.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"It's as if my player choices take Valium before the game, and none of them do anything, let alone score." gw, seems like the Leaf players did not take their Valium tonight. They are crushing the Sens .............. and I took a great many Sens players this week. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> ... and I took a great many Sens players this week. We shall see.


You, me, and everybody else! 
It's a very wacky year this year, so many teams can be both brutally bad, and amazingly good, inside of one week.

I had originally picked the Flyers to be the dark horse to sneak in and make some serious noise in the play-offs, but they just came off of a 10 game losing streak! It's just too hard to predict anything, with any confidence, this year. But having said that, I think the Rangers would have been a better choice as the dark horse that surprises many in the play-offs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I am really hoping that the Rangers do not face the Sens in the first round of the playoffs. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

When was the last time Ottawa scored a goal? They are down 3-0 again tonight.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> When was the last time Ottawa scored a goal? They are down 3-0 again tonight.


I'm convinced Emery has to be traded. His attitude is hurting the whole team, and his play is very erratic.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I don't follow the Sens, so I can't say if a trade would help at this point. Two straight shutouts is not a good sign as we go into the last month or so of the season.

Re the pool, my son wants to finish in the top 100 and I want to finish in the top 1000. Different generations ............. different goals. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If the playoffs started today, the Sens would be up against my Rangers. An interesting matchup.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"John Paddock didn't last a full season as Ottawa head coach — he was fired Wednesday after embarrassing back-to-back shutout losses.

After a torrid 15-2 start, the Senators won just 21 of their next 47 games (21-20-6), including being shut out on consecutive nights: 5-0 at home to Toronto on Monday, and 4-0 in Boston on Tuesday."

Senators fire John Paddock

I did not see that one coming. Of course, this would all have to happen on the week I selected mostly players on the Sens.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, at least the Sens got a goal in the second period, and thus, avoided a third shutout. The Rangers won.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

For several years I've thought "okay the Sens are going to do it this year", and every year they falter. It looks like they'll fail again this year too, unless they gel together under Bryan Murray.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I would not count them out, gw. We shal see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Buffalo goes on a scoring tear ............... until they bump into Price, the Montreal goalie for the rest of the year. Very interesting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Huet gets a shutout his first start with Washington ............ and against New Jersey.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Huet gets a shutout his first start with Washington ............ and against New Jersey.


I was amazed that they traded him, and especially that they basically gave him away.
Speaking of New Jersey, Brent Sutter deserves a lot of credit for turning that team into a contender at just the right time of the season.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, sadly, just as Ottawa goes cold, Montreal gets hot. If the season ended today, the first round of the playoffs would be with Montreal against the NY Rangers. If the Rangers can't win the Cup, I want to see the Flames, the Habs, the Leafs, the Sens, the Oilers, and the Sabers (in that order) win the cup. Of course, I was in high school the last time the Leafs won the Stanley Cup, so it may be next year for them. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

A Montreal/NYR matchup would make for a good series.
In the end, I think it's still Anaheim that is the team most likely to take the cup, again.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No, I want to see either the Rangers or the Habs in the finals. I don't want them knocking off each other. Of course, the Leafs are now, finally, making their run. It's not over yes, my friend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Right now, it's the Rangers against New Jersey in the playoffs. Now THAT is going to be a blood match.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't look now, but Montreal is top dog in the Eastern Conference, and the Leafs are only 5 points behind the Flyers for the last playoff spot. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have just about given up hope in catching you or my son. Finishing third in the pool is no crime.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I can't believe it, but my son already has his pics for next week set up. Tuesday is the one day he does not have many courses, so he does it about lunchtime and forgets about it for the rest of the week. Go figure.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr G. you can easily catch me, I started making half-hearted choices back in January, and have been sinking like a stone ever since. The season is a bit too long to keep me motivated.
I will try and renew my interest for the playoffs though. Actually I really enjoy the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I am the same way. My wife is going to Boston on Sunday, so my time is limited. I took a page out of my son's book and made my choices for next week a few hours ago. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bug humbar. Right now, if the season ended, Montreal and the Rangers would be in the first round of the playoffs ............ against each other.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Amazing how the Leafs destroyed Boston tonight.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

There are people around these parts that would beat me to a pulp for saying this... but, I'd rather see the Blackhawks make the play-offs, than the Canucks. They have a very exciting team and are a lot more fun to watch.
Ideally I'd like both to make it in.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I am pulling for the Rangers, Habs and Leafs, in that order, to win the Cup. Then Buffalo (I always liked the city of Buffalo). I would rather see an Original Six team win than any other team, and I would put the Blackhawks up there before Detroit or Boston. I recall being at Madison Square Garden when Bobby Hull brought out his curved stick. His first slap shot flew over Gump Worsley's head, and cracked the glass behind him. The next period, his slap shot went through the net. The red light went on, but skating continued since the puck was still bouncing around the rink. I always liked to watch Stan Mikita, and my favorite Blackhawk, Moose Vasko (I was able to shake his hand outside of the Garden after the Blackhawks crushed the Rangers). Of course, with Glen Hall in goal, it was hard to beat them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, lets just hope that Nashville does not overtake Vancouver. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, think of a Calgary-Vancouver semi-final matchup.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It's so tight in the West that it could come down to the final weekend of the regular season before it's determined who's in and who's not.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, gw. Very true.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Do you see how close the top three spot in the national hockey pool are these days? Much closer than ours.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Do you see how close the top three spot in the national hockey pool are these days? Much closer than ours.


Just basic mathematics, but, you and I are close. So kick it up a notch, and you and your son can finish one and two. It was meant to be.

I'll even continue my devil-may-care attitude to help you out. (pssst... I'm not taking Kiprusoff)  

But in the play-offs I'll have renewed vigor. I love the play-offs. Unfortunately the regular season tends to bore me after a while. :yawn:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I already made my picks. I made some last minute changes last week and it cost me 7 points. So, whomever I have, I already have chosen. I can't remember who I selected for goalie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, seems we have nearly the same pics again this week. I can't move up much this week, and we don't have many weeks left. I might have to settle for 3rd place unless I can pick one or two hot players in what remains of the season. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Never underestimate my ability to make bad picks. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kami is really coming on strong these days.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, I am throwing caution to the wind. I have made my selections for next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting. In the first half, you were tied with my son, and I was three points behind the two of you. Now, you and I are tied (so far in the second half) and my son has pulled away from us both. So, if he were out of this race, or never entered, or met with a sudden disappearance (the doxies know where he sleeps), then it would be a real race for the finish between you and I. 

I shall be away for a week in May, so I am not sure if I will partake in the finals pool. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I shall be away for a week in May, so I am not sure if I will partake in the finals pool. We shall see.


But Dr. G that's the best part!
Actually as far as the pool goes, the choices in the play-offs dwindle quickly, and everyone soon has the same picks as teams get knocked out.
But the hockey itself is usually outstanding. I live for the NHL play-offs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

True. Still, we shall see. The season is the pool I like, since that takes a constant effort week in and week out to remain active in one's selection. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> True. Still, we shall see. The season is the pool I like, since that takes a constant effort week in and week out to remain active in one's selection. Paix, mon ami.


Dr. G, I'm in 3 hockey pools, and it's hard to care throughout the entire season when there's nothing on the line but bragging rights amongst a dozen people you've never met. In the ehMac pool there's no initiative unless you do so amazingly well that you beat a few hundred thousand other players. (I'm guessing, but it's a huge number)

I'm not complaining, because I like what SportsNet has created, yet it's really difficult to care very much when the chances of winning a prize are so remote. In my other pools you can win a few bucks even if you're not number one, and, in one of the pools, we actually see each other occasionally and can hassle each other about our performances.

I'd love to see an ehMac'er do so well that they win something, but I really doubt I'll ever see that with so much competition.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rant all you want, gw. Then come over to The Shang for some herbal tea to relax.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, your Canucks have made the last playoff spot (as of today) and now can keep it since they have two points on Nashville and have played two less games.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I guess Chicago and Toronto's chances are pretty much zero now. Too bad.
Once again, Anaheim seems to be the team to beat.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I think that this playoff series will have a great many surprises. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, I think that this playoff series will have a great many surprises. We shall see.


And one of those surprises could be the Canucks not making the playoffs. People are getting panicky around these parts.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, maybe we could have another Vancouver-Rangers Stanley Cup final?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, maybe we could have another Vancouver-Rangers Stanley Cup final?


Dr G., that was the best sporting event I've ever witnessed, despite the fact that Vancouver lost. I hadn't been a Vancouver resident very long before that wonderful 1994 playoff took place, and I enjoyed it immensely. Many people, all over North America, still refer to that as being one of the best NHL playoffs in the history of the game.

So, yes, I'd love a repeat, but I'll settle for the Canucks just making the playoffs this year. :baby:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Many people, all over North America, still refer to that as being one of the best NHL playoffs in the history of the game." True, and people in New York City, and Ranger fans all over the world, rejoiced at the Rangers' victory.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> True, and people in New York City, and Ranger fans all over the world, rejoiced at the Rangers' victory.


No doubt.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's go Rangers ..... Let's go Rangers ..... Let's go Rangers ..... Let's go Rangers .....


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Playoffs!!*

Just a reminder that the playoffs are a separate sign-up from the regular season. *Pick Deadline: 7:00 PM ET on Wednesday, Apr. 9, 2008*

Here's the link for setting yourself up.

Our ehMac group is still active for the playoffs. Good luck!! :clap:

_PS: Even if you didn't join us in the regular season, you can join in for the playoffs. It's a completely separate hockey pool._


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, guess a Vancouver-New York rematch was not meant to be. Such is Life.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, guess a Vancouver-New York rematch was not meant to be. Such is Life.


The whole city is bummed out about their total collapse. But, if it forces the owner to make some long overdue changes, then it's for the best.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Watch what will happen in Ottawa if they fail to make the playoffs past the first round. We shall see.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Ottawa are in despite the loss earlier tonight, they are in trouble....

BTW - just joined the EhMac Playoff Pool.....there are only two of us.

Where's the rest of the posse? I was kind of hoping to redeem myself as I had a terrible second half and will finish 4th (again). It appears that rage_lakers will take the title....like father, like son.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm hoping SportsNet will send an email reminder to pool members about the playoffs. It's unlikely many even read this thread. It would be nice if everyone from the regular season ehMac pool joined in with the playoff portion.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, my son wants to finish in the top 100 in the country. I shall have to settle for third once again. Winning the first year was my jinx. Now, I am out nearly $25 dollars because gw could not repeat as winner. "Heavy is the head that wears the crown".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sadly, it looks like Ottawa against Montreal in the first round, unless something changes this weekend. Thus, one Canadian team goes home after this initial round. Nuts ..................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My son and I have set our picks already. Are we not showing up in the list? We both have finals to contend with, so I placed my picks and will forget about it until round two.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> My son and I have set our picks already. Are we not showing up in the list? We both have finals to contend with, so I placed my picks and will forget about it until round two.


Just checked the Playoff pool, only myself and gwillikers appear in the EhMac group.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I see where we made the mistake. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If Philadelphia wins their last game, they will face Pittsburgh and not Montreal. Let's all root for the Flyers. That keeps more Canadian teams in the race.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm in... I had forgotten the password. Luckily its on the first page of this thread 

Good luck everyone! Going to be a fun playoffs


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bon chance, Kami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Montreal won the Eastern Conference title. Good for them.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Montreal won the Eastern Conference title. Good for them.


I think Montreal can handle Boston but not too sure about Ottawa beating the Pens. Should make for good first round hockey.

We are now 6 on the ehMac Playoff pool....guess one of us is not going to be in the Top 5.

And finally, a congratulations to your son for finishing at the top of the ehMac pool. He did indeed finish well in in the top 100 in the country! gwillikers came in second and in the top 300 overall. So, I guess you're out $25

I once again finished in the top 5 on the ehMac pool but at least I beat out Nick Kypreos in the overall standings.

On another note, is TSN bringing back Maggie the monkey this year? I will probably follow her lead for my playoff picks.

ants


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

ants, I've heard that Maggie will indeed be back, stinking up the TSN studio, again this year. (their words not mine... apparently she's a wee bit stinky)

Dr G., give your son a "high 5" for me. :clap: If I were there I'd take you out for a $25.00 meal as recompense for the 2 or 3 weeks where my picks were laughable.  

Kudos to all the ehMac'ers who joined in, and hopefully next year we'll have even more signing up. But for now, off to the playoffs we go!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, Ants, I shall pass on these kudos ................ and $25. Rats ............ We are both going to be away in mid-May and not near a computer, so if the next round falls within that 9 day period, the computer-generated pics will have to do for us both. We shall see.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*Maggie*

just watching the TSN playoff preview.....maggie is about to pick the Eastern teams.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Let's go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dr G., I think that maybe, just maybe, the Rangers have another gear that they haven't used yet. And if so, they just might compete all the way to the cup final.

I just think that we may not have seen their best yet, but will in the playoffs. Call it a hunch.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's hope so, gw. If they can get back to their scoring mode and get great goaltending, they have a chance.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Here's Burt the Dog's Shocking AND AMAZING Playoff Predictions.

It's 4:29 that you'll never get back, but it's fun stuff.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I turned it off as soon as Burt picked the Devils over the Rangers. Dumb dog. I asked my 8 doxies who was going to win and 7 of them said the Rangers. The 8th doxie picked the Devils, but he is no longer with us now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rangers win game one and take back home ice advantage. Let's Go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

When was the last time Ottawa scored a goal???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I take my last post back, since the Sens just scored two goals.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Rangers win again!!!!!!!!!! Two in New Jersey. Let's go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> The Rangers win again!!!!!!!!!! Two in New Jersey. Let's go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!


Told ya they had another gear.  

The Washington/Philly game was very entertaining. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, if the Rangers keep winning like this, we might yet turn you into a New York fan. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

1-0 Rangers over the Devils in the first period. Let's go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, the Rangers won, going up over the Devils 3 games to one.
Sadly, poor Gerber did not get the goals he needed from his offence. The Sens started out so well this season, only to end like this in the first round. Still, as Leaf fans are fond of saying, "Wait till next year." We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Well there ya go Dr G., the Rangers take it in 5, and looked darned good doing it. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rangers win .............. next stop ............. ???


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Very good game one between the Rangers and Penguins. This is definitely looking like a 7 game series. The Rangers hit the post in the dying seconds nearly sending the game into OT.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rangers in 6, gw. Habs in 5. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I remember this conundrum from past SportsNet Pools... does one choose players from all 4 remaining teams, or does one just choose players from the 2 teams that they think will end up in the Cup Final?
The first way can allow for points throughout the last 2 series, and the other could possibly have you in a zero points situation if you chose wrong. Very interesting.
Hmmmm. :baby:


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> I remember this conundrum from past SportsNet Pools... does one choose players from all 4 remaining teams, or does one just choose players from the 2 teams that they think will end up in the Cup Final?
> The first way can allow for points throughout the last 2 series, and the other could possibly have you in a zero points situation if you chose wrong. Very interesting.
> Hmmmm. :baby:


I feel your pain. I'm been holding off trying making my selections to figure this out myself. Maggie the monkey was 1 for 3 in the last round and I followed her lead.

Maybe this time, I'll go for the teams she doesn't pick to win!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Just like in poker, I'm taking a big risk and going "all-in".
If the Flyers and Stars prevail, I'm toast.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*it's all over*

I played the long shot and got burned. Picked all Dallas players in the West and it looks like they are done. Detroit will win it all....

Maybe next year I'll get a another shot at bragging rights. 

Good luck to everyone else.

cheers
ants


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I thought I'd make one last post to the ehMac Hockey Pool thread, and the following graphic seemed the most fitting. So, until next season, take care everyone,


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Merci, gw. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr G., I was amazed to learn that Daniel Cleary is the first player from Newfoundland to win a Stanley Cup. I would have thought there'd have been others. Good on him!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Trevor Linden Retires*

A good guy who has meant a lot to this city and province. I hope they eventually find a role for him in the Canuck organization.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, one other Newfoundlander played in a Stanley Cup final, but his team lost. His community of Harbour Grace is awaiting the visit of the Cup.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kudos on your Playoffs victory in the pool. My son said "congrats" as well. I find the regular season more interesting than the playoffs, although I like to watch the playoff games moreso than during the regular season.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks Dr G., and yes, I feel the same way about the regular season and playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall have to wait until next year. Maybe it shall be an Ottawa or Leafs team in the finals? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Detroit Red Wings star Daniel Cleary is making good on a promise to bring the Stanley Cup home to the eastern Newfoundland town where he grew up.

Harbour Grace Mayor Don Coombs said Cleary wants to say thanks to all of the people in the town for their support during the Stanley Cup playoffs."

Stanley Cup to spend Canada Day in Harbour Grace


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, I got my team selected for the new season.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have told my son, "Death before Dishonor". I shall not finish below him again this year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My son is considering not joining in our pool this Fall. He has a heavy load and does not want to do it in a half-hearted manner. Thus, there is hope for me once again. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Goaltender Ray Emery, waived by the Ottawa Senators just one year after starting in the Stanley Cup final, will be playing hockey next season in Russia."

This was a surprise.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> "Goaltender Ray Emery, waived by the Ottawa Senators just one year after starting in the Stanley Cup final, will be playing hockey next season in Russia."
> 
> This was a surprise.


His name is mud in the NHL.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Still, a year ago, he help Ottawa nearly go all the way.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Isn't it time someone killed this sticky thread? I mean hockey's been over for a bit now, hasn't it?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, why kill off this thread since it shall be up and running once again in a month or so. We have had three different winners, and this past year, my son took the crown away from gw, who took it from me. "Heavy is the head that wears the crown" as The Bard once said.

63 rage_lakers 861 
276 gwillikers 841 
590 drg 828


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

*2008-2009 season starting sooner than we think*

The first regular season games are on Saturday October 4th. Last year, the Sportsnet pool reminder caught me off guard. Not this time. If nobody has checked it out, they are going with a commissioner style this season. I have no idea what that means. If anyone can explain it to me, I would appreciate it. 
Anyway, I am looking for forward to another season of armchair coaching against you guys.

By the way, I haven't really been around much lately, sorry. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Afternoon, Sammy. Hopefully, this will be the year for the Rangers to again win the Stanley Cup .................. or even Toronto, who have not won it since I was in high school. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

sammy said:


> The first regular season games are on Saturday October 4th. Last year, the Sportsnet pool reminder caught me off guard. Not this time. If nobody has checked it out, they are going with a commissioner style this season. I have no idea what that means. If anyone can explain it to me, I would appreciate it.


Hi Sammy,
I'm not entirely sure (we'll know in 2 days though) but I think it means that you pick a roster of, say, 15 players, including a few goalies. As the season progresses you can trade players and make changes.
It'll be new to me, and I think I'll miss the simplicity of the old pool. Heck, I may even pass on it after reading the actual rules. I prefer to not have to spend much time on it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, how do we long on to an ehMacLand pool?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Not sure until SportsNet gets it going on September 15th. This could be a total departure from what we were familiar with the last two years.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

*Whaaat?*

OK, i went back to Sportsnet, and there is no longer any mention on the site about NHL fantasy hockey.

Oh, I hear the black helicopters overhead.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

sammy said:


> OK, i went back to Sportsnet, and there is no longer any mention on the site about NHL fantasy hockey.
> 
> Oh, I hear the black helicopters overhead.


Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, Master Ho.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

After reading through the forums on SportsNet, it would appear that there will be no hockey pool. At least not the one we became accustomed to.

Odd move on SportsNet's part, but oh well. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

So ends the ehMacLand pool. Only three winners. Sad.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Damn, I spoke too soon! The new SportsNet Pool is now active for registration.

I have to admit though, that I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the new format. Check it out and see if you agree.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I saw that today too, it looks quite complicated. I liked the old one because it was once a week and simple, I didn't need to invest too much time into it like those fantasy leagues.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree with you, JJ and gw. I am afraid that I am going to have to pass on the pool this year. I could do my lineup in a few minutes last year, and then be done with it. This format has me wondering what to even do with a selection process. C'est la vie.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I had a quick look around and I haven't seen anything that can really replace that "ease of use" method that we enjoyed the last few years. Bummer.

However, I'm waiting for the CBC HNIC pool to get started, and if it seems really user friendly I'll post about it here. Although something tells me it's just for individuals, and doesn't allow for creating groups. We'll soon see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I think so too, gw. Still, without the old HNIC theme song, watching hockey will just not be the same.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I wish I could get excited about hockey again like I used to 25 years ago.

It's all so artificial now to me that it leaves me cold, other than when the run for the cup begins in earnest.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sad, but all too true, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Still, Let's go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - Rangers Goal Horn


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Our game is BACK! Head over to sportsnet and look. It's there!

Are you ready to pick???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Looks like the old style. Good for them ............. good for us.


----------

